# Trail rideing with laws?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I am looking at a set of used laws, 27-9-12's and I am wondering how they trail ride. i do alot of both and don't want them if they don't handle well on the trails. I know how they do in the mud but how about trail manners. All I need to do is sell my lites!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you like going faster than about 35 I'd pass on them.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Kinda what I thought too, but the guy that has them said he has never had a problem trail riding them but the more I thought of it I remembered that he rides a lot less trail then I do.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

When i had my 29.5 on my brute they were verry trail friendly with everyday riding. When you get on alot of rocks, especially wet ones hang on. With 27in laws you should be good for about 40mph. Laws are not a tire to be going fast and jumping alot, the weight of the tire is bad on the machine when they have to take the force of the landing. They will also slide around corners then grab really hard breaking spindles tie rods and your neck. If you get laws slow your roll, all your friends will be stuck when u get there.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

it depends on what you call trail riding trail riding around here is straight up and down rocky ridges and roots, they are by no means a trail tire to me


----------

